

Apple Updates iOS to 6.1 - username3
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2013/01/28Apple-Updates-iOS-to-6-1.html

======
celias
XCode 4.6 is also available today

------
SpikeDad
I appear to detect a noticeable speed increase in the launching of apps on my
4s. Is that just my imagination?

